# Meriweather Kayak



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Anybody own/rent a Meriweahter Kayak? If so, any feedback. Looks similar to the Prowler Trident.
linky: http://meriwetherkayaks.com/products/exp12.shtml

A local Sam's Club has this yak, seat and a paddle for under $500.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet None over 135lb can not make re-entry to this kayak by climbing onto the ceter of the kayak. Re-entry must be done very quickley through the stern. I bet.

Joe


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

It will hold water for a good while if it fills up for sure. The scups are few and small.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm going to go the opposite direction of the two other posts. i think it looks great. sure it's on the shorter end of most preferred fishing boats, it doesn't have much of a storage capacity, and it doesn't look like it will drain well. but, it WILL fish, and you WILL enjoy the hell out of it. 



it looks a heck of a lot better than some of the ones these guys post about on here.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

If Sam's Club is like Costco they don't have a stringent return policy...Why not head over to hot ditch and put in for a few? If you don't like it take it back!

MYT


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

mytmouse said:


> If Sam's Club is like Costco they don't have a stringent return policy...Why not head over to hot ditch and put in for a few? If you don't like it take it back!
> 
> MYT


I keep telling myself this every winter. I live 1/4 mile from a put in on the E. River and about .75 mile paddle to the Hot Ditch.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

The picture of it on the website has a very similar profile to my Heritage Redfish. The website says it weighs less than my Redfish of the same length and width. Looks like it has a helluva tankwell on it also. Id say that its probally an OK boat. And for the price I dont think you could really go wrong with it. As long as you know what your getting into. (Lack of scuppers= wet butt) Its definatly fishable. And ALOT better choice than someother kayaks people on here have asked about.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

I know I'm being shameless but I'll throw it out there anyway.

Price it out with any of the extras you might want. Like a seat, paddle, anchor with trolley, extra rod holder, Fishfinder/battery/charger, and rear mast light. I've got a Pungo 120 you might be interested in. I'll be fishing out of Hobie Outback you're more than wlecome to try, but once you do you might not want a paddle yak.

Yaks and surfboards have that same sorta feel in the water. Can't explain to a boat owner so I don't bother to try any more...

Let me know if interested and good luck in your quest, Tim


----------

